# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Out 2018 às 08:35)

Bom dia, 14,5°C com muito nevoeiro á semelhança de ontem.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2018 às 12:33)

Boas ...finalmente algum fresco ...já veio atrasado ,com 25.8ºC e o vento acalmou .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2018 às 14:33)

Boas ...sol bravo e doentio ,com 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2018 às 18:24)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura ...ambiente na rua já vai ficando mais suave ,nunca mais chove ,com 27.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Out 2018 às 18:49)

Boas, 26,8°C com vento moderado de norte.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2018 às 19:36)

Mais de 5ºC de descida entre ontem e hoje, é pena que daqui a 2 ou 3 dias volte a aquecer. 

Extremos: 22,6ºC / 12,0ºC 

Algumas estações por aqui tiveram mínimas de 4ºC / 5ºC. 


Céu pouco nublado e 20ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2018 às 20:37)

Boas ...já vai refrescando a casa o vento...mas seco ,com 23.4ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Out 2018 às 20:39)

Boas, 29,8°C de máxima hoje, por agora 18,6°C e algumas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2018 às 22:05)

Boas...algum vento a rolar ,e vai dando jeito para refrescar a casa ,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 29.7ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (2 Out 2018 às 00:23)

Boas. Vento moderado por vezes forte.
19.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (2 Out 2018 às 01:13)

O dia foi praticamente de sol e vento forte, agora nuvens altas com o vento mais forte do que durante o dia, noite mais fresca em relação aos dis que passaram.


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Out 2018 às 06:38)

Bom sua 8.7 e ceu limpo as temperaturas minimas comecam a cair.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2018 às 12:25)

Por agora céu limpo e 17,1ºC. Mínima de 8,6ºC.


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 14:10)

Dan disse:


> Por agora céu limpo e 17,1ºC. Mínima de 8,6ºC.



Ai, que bom, quem me dera!!
Aqui, já chegou aos 34ºC.......


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2018 às 14:43)

Boas ...alguma frescura seca pela noite e manhã ...já dei para refrescar a casa ,de momento o sol ainda doentio ,com 26.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (2 Out 2018 às 14:57)

*22.2ºC*
Finalmente um dia menos quente!!!!!

MÍnima: *10.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2018 às 17:22)

Boas ...sol maluco ,com 27.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2018 às 18:54)

Boas ...final de tarde calma ,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2018 às 19:52)

Boas...sem vento a temperatura em queda livre ,com 21.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Out 2018 às 22:02)

Boas, hoje houve uma forte inversão térmica, mínima de 6,1°C e  máxima de 28,9°C, por agora 11,6°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2018 às 22:29)

Boas ...com a chegada de algum vento e seco...temperatura recuperou,com 21.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 27.4ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (3 Out 2018 às 02:58)

Boas.
17.7°C. Pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Out 2018 às 06:49)

Bom dia céu limpo e 7.0 graus, já mais fresco hoje. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2018 às 06:53)

Bom dia,  por aqui uns fresquinhos 4,0°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2018 às 13:06)

Dois dias "não tropicais" e isto volta a aquecer. Depois de uma descida de uns 6ºC nos valores de temperatura média diária, do dia 30 para o dia 2, hoje está novamente em subida. 

Por agora céu limpo e 24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2018 às 14:14)

Boas ...por cá continuamos sequinho de todo ,o gajo novamente a chatear ,com 29.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2018 às 17:38)

Boas ...o gajo ainda presente ...não se pode encarar com o gajo ,com 30.4ºC...é só secura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2018 às 20:13)

Boas ...tudo calmo...sem vento ,temperatura a descer bem ,com 21.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2018 às 20:51)

Boas, mais uma bela Amplitude térmica , máxima 33,3°C e mínima de 3,4°C. Por agora 16,9°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, mais uma bela Amplitude térmica , máxima 33,3°C e mínima de 3,4°C. Por agora 16,9°C e céu limpo.
> 
> Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


Bem, é incrível!  O vale onde vives é tramado, deve ser bem abrigado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2018 às 21:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, é incrível!  O vale onde vives é tramado, deve ser bem abrigado.


Boas, é de fato, para quem conhece o Vale do Alva, não é de admirar, o frigorífico vem diretamente da serra da Estrela, já registei em pleno verão 7°C de mínima.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2018 às 21:29)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, é de fato, para quem conhece o Vale do Alva, não é de admirar, o frigorífico vem diretamente da serra da Estrela, já registei em pleno verão 7°C de mínima.
> 
> Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


Sim, tenho acompanhado bem os teus registos.  Qual é o valor da mínima mais baixa? 
No verão dá imenso jeito ter estas inversões para a casa não aquecer tanto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Boas...com entrada de algum vento fraco de N...temperatura invertei a marcha ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2018 às 21:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, tenho acompanhado bem os teus registos.  Qual é o valor da mínima mais baixa?
> No verão dá imenso jeito ter estas inversões para a casa não aquecer tanto.


-10°

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, mais uma bela Amplitude térmica , máxima 33,3°C e mínima de 3,4°C. Por agora 16,9°C e céu limpo.
> 
> Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk



Belos registos de temperatura .
Amplitude daquelas. 
Provavelmente deves conhecer aí na zona sítios ainda mais frios.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2018 às 22:20)

Boas, por Arganil os valores são parecidos embora o nevoeiro que habitualmente se faz sentir no inverno não deixe baixar mais a temperatura, quando não há, lá é bem mais frio.

Por agora 13,4°C





jonas_87 disse:


> Belos registos de temperatura .
> Amplitude daquelas.
> Provavelmente deves conhecer aí na zona sítios ainda mais frios.



Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2018 às 22:42)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 23.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 30.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Out 2018 às 06:57)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 6,0°C

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2018 às 14:35)

Boas ...mais um dia  e seco ,sol maluco ,com 30.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2018 às 16:02)

Boas...hoje mais ,algum vento de SSW,com 31.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Out 2018 às 18:55)

Boa tarde, 26,5°C com fumo no horizonte.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2018 às 19:52)

Boas...vento fraco e com 25.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Boas, 17,0°C com máxima de 32,8°C e mínima 5,3°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2018 às 22:00)

Boas...algum vento NNW,com 22.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 31.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Out 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 5,4°C


Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2018 às 10:45)

Está um pouco mais fresco no Sarzedo, 15.8°C, mas continua o sol a reinar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2018 às 11:32)

Boas ...mais um dia  e de secura total ,com 25.8ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Out 2018 às 13:10)

Boas, muito calor com 30,6°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2018 às 14:37)

Boas...mais ,sol maluco ,com 29.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2018 às 16:03)

Boas...algum vento de SSE,com 30.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2018 às 17:55)

Boas...com 29.2ºC...ainda quentinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2018 às 21:27)

Boas...vento fraco e com 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2018 às 22:17)

Boas...vai devagar,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2018 às 10:37)

Boas ...mais um dia  e a contar para a secura ,com 22.3ºC...por enquanto nada mau .


----------



## Serrano (6 Out 2018 às 10:38)

16°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2018 às 13:33)

Boas ...já vai fazendo ,com 28.6ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2018 às 15:36)

Boas ...sol maluco  e com 29.8ºC e algum vento já de WNW.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2018 às 15:36)

Boa tarde 
Fotos de Mesão Frio e Lamego 
22°C
Céu limpo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2018 às 17:53)

Boas ...hoje com vento de WNW e nuvens altas ,ajudar mais cedo a descer a temperatura ...parece vir por ai uns dias mais frescos ,já não era sem tempo ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2018 às 18:51)

Boas...vento mais fresco ,com 23.8ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## João Pedro (6 Out 2018 às 20:24)

Boas,

Dia repartido entre Montesinho e a Nogueira hoje, em busca da brama que teimou em não aparecer... não vi, literalmente, a ponta de um corno!  OK, fez-se ouvir, menos mal, mas foi só... 
No entanto, os melhores bramidos do dia não foram emitidos por um afoito cervídeo, mas sim por um enregelado humano... eu!  E a razão? Esta:






No vale encaixado da ribeira de Sapeira, um pouco acima de Gimonde (Bragança). Frio, frio, frio como já há muito não sentia, até cortava. Só por estes minutos a 3ºC valeu a pena a ida até Montesinho! 

Carvalhal da Nogueira ainda muito verde, como é natural — estava uma ventania desgraçada lá em cima, gelada — mas já muitos sinais do outono, especialmente nos choupos, freixos e cerejeiras-bravas. Muitas lenticulares, algumas bastante grandes. Depois coloco umas fotos


----------



## João Pedro (6 Out 2018 às 20:50)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde
> Fotos de Mesão Frio e Lamego
> 22°C
> Céu limpo
> ...


Belíssima essa vista do Douro, tão verde quando comparada com outras umas dezenas de quilómetros mais acima  As vinhas para norte de Vila Real já começavam a mostrar algumas cores de outono hoje


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2018 às 20:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima essa vista do Douro, tão verde quando comparada com outras umas dezenas de quilómetros mais acima  As vinhas para norte de Vila Real já começavam a mostrar algumas cores de outono hoje


Verdade, João Pedro 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Boas...vento de N e mais fresco ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2018 às 22:05)

Boa noite,

Aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro a uns 700 metros de altitude a noite está bem fresca e com o vento moderado de N a ajudar, sigo com 10.5°c actuais, bastante desagradável na rua 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Boas...vai descendo,com 18.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 29.9ºC .


----------



## remember (6 Out 2018 às 22:51)

Boas pessoal,

Ontem e hoje andei por Meã, Castro Daire.
Ontem sol abrasador e temperatura a rondar os 28/29°C, hoje bastante diferente a rondar os 22/23°C, já as mínimas andaram na casa dos 8/9°C.

Vista de Parada de Ester









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Out 2018 às 01:05)

Boas. Brisa moderada, céu limpo.
15.1°C // 58%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro registei mínima de 4.8°c 

Neste momento muito sol e 8.6°c, vento fraco de NNE.



Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (7 Out 2018 às 10:25)

Manhã fresca no Sarzedo, neste momento com 10°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2018 às 10:54)

Boas ...parece que já temos o tempo fresquinho ...mas continua seco ,com 16.8ºC...muito bom para se andar na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2018 às 14:13)

Boas ...bom ambiente na rua continua ,com 22.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2018 às 15:47)

Céu limpo e 18ºC.

As primeiras mínimas negativas da temporada, por estas bandas. Algumas estações com mínimas ligeiramente inferiores a zero e -1ºC na relva na estação do IPMA. 
No meu sensor, mínima de 4,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2018 às 15:55)

Boas ...ligeira brisa e com 23.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2018 às 19:58)

Boas...por cá fresquinho instalado ,com 19.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2018 às 20:31)

A Serra da Estrela é uma caixinha de surpresas, o contraste entre o inverno e o verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2018 às 22:00)

Boas...brisa fresca e com 17.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 23.5ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 22:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A Serra da Estrela é uma caixinha de surpresas, o contraste entre o inverno e o verão.


O autor gosta de gatos está visto!  Muito bom, dá vontade de lá ir agora no outono


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 22:14)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Ontem e hoje andei por Meã, Castro Daire.
> Ontem sol abrasador e temperatura a rondar os 28/29°C, hoje bastante diferente a rondar os 22/23°C, já as mínimas andaram na casa dos 8/9°C.
> ...


Belíssimas vistas!  A primeira está belíssima!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

Tal como prometido, aqui ficam algumas fotos do passeio de ontem ao Parque Natural de Montesinho e à Serra da Nogueira. Os veados não se fizeram mostrar, mas, ainda assim, não faltou o que ver, tanto na terra como no ar 

As temperaturas andaram quase sempre bastante agradáveis, pelos 19–21ºC, com a exceção já referida anteriormente entre Gimonde e Babe, onde andou pelos 3–4ºC, e depois já ao início da tarde no topo da Serra da Nogueira onde devido ao vento forte e frio estavam 14ºC. Sempre com muito sol e, como também já referido, muitas e grandes lenticulares que fizeram parte da viagem até Mirandela.

Nascer do sol, perto de Mirandela. Melhor que café para acordar! 



Sunrise. Mirandela, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Mirandela, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A caminhada em Montesinho teve início em Guadramil, onde por duas vezes os senhores veados "afinaram a voz". Como não apareceram, a máquina foi registando as bonitas paisagens do parque, e os primeiros sinais do outono  Os castanheiros algo atrasados, com os ouriços ainda completamente verdes.



Chestnut Tree. Montesinho Natural Park, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




First Autumn Colours. Montesinho Natural Park, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Alguns freixos, cerejeiras-bravas, choupos e salgueiros a exibirem já bonitas cores outonais ao longo do trilho



First Autumn Colours. Montesinho Natural Park, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




First Autumn Colours. Montesinho Natural Park, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




First Autumn Colours. Montesinho Natural Park, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já na Serra da Nogueira, o seu belo carvalhal ainda bastante verde, mas já sarapintado de outono. Há 10 anos, mais coisa menos coisa, que não ia lá acima. As diferenças no tamanho dos carvalhos são bem notórias; está cada vez mais bonito! 



Pyrenean Oak Woodland. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pyrenean Oak Woodland. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pyrenean Oak Woodland. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pyrenean Oak Woodland. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vistas privilegiadas sobre Bragança, a espreitar por entre as folhas dos carvalhos-negral, desde o topo



Bragança seen from Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Continua no post seguinte.


----------



## remember (7 Out 2018 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas vistas!  A primeira está belíssima!


Obrigado, serra de São Macário como fundo

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Out 2018 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Tal como prometido, aqui ficam algumas fotos do passeio de ontem ao Parque Natural de Montesinho e à Serra da Nogueira. Os veados não se fizeram mostrar, mas, ainda assim, não faltou o que ver, tanto na terra como no ar
> 
> ...


Parabéns, obrigado pelas fotos lindíssimas  hehe  reparei nos castanheiros, por lá ainda verdes também.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 22:50)

E para acabar a reportagem; as lenticulares que fui apanhando ao longo do dia  Enormes algumas, e sempre belíssimas!



Lenticular Clouds. Montesinho Natural Park, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Montesinho Natural Park, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Serra da Nogueira, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Independence Day, versão Bragança! 



Lenticular Clouds. Bragança, 06-10-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 22:54)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, serra de São Macário como fundo
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


De costas para Montemuro então De nada! 



remember disse:


> Parabéns, obrigado pelas fotos lindíssimas  hehe  reparei nos castanheiros, por lá ainda verdes também.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Alex!  Foi um dia muito bem passado, o silêncio daqueles montes é algo surpreendente. Quando me reformar vou viver pró monte!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 22:57)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Ontem e hoje andei por Meã, Castro Daire.
> Ontem sol abrasador e temperatura a rondar os 28/29°C, hoje bastante diferente a rondar os 22/23°C, já as mínimas andaram na casa dos 8/9°C.
> ...


Muito bom amigo , estão maravilhosas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 23:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Tal como prometido, aqui ficam algumas fotos do passeio de ontem ao Parque Natural de Montesinho e à Serra da Nogueira. Os veados não se fizeram mostrar, mas, ainda assim, não faltou o que ver, tanto na terra como no ar
> 
> ...


Belíssimas como sempre João  Ora ai esta uma zona do nosso país que não conheço e ando há tanto tempo para conhecer! Deixaste-me ainda com mais vontade , obrigado. 

Tantas lenticulates, e enormes ! Belíssimas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 23:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssimas como sempre João  Ora ai esta uma zona do nosso país que não conheço e ando há tanto tempo para conhecer! Deixaste-me ainda com mais vontade , obrigado.
> 
> Tantas lenticulates, e enormes ! Belíssimas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo!  É de facto uma zona muito bonita, já cheira a _Castilla_ por lá, muito diferente das nossas zonas  Mas o que eu gosto mesmo mais em Trás-os-Montes é que depois do Marão quase que desaparecem os eucaliptos e as invasoras, quase... as paisagens são belíssimas. E que paz... tens de ir!


----------



## remember (7 Out 2018 às 23:12)

João Pedro disse:


> E para acabar a reportagem; as lenticulares que fui apanhando ao longo do dia  Enormes algumas, e sempre belíssimas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podes continuar a partilhar essas belíssimas fotos hehe


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 23:14)

remember disse:


> Podes continuar a partilhar essas belíssimas fotos hehe


Tenho mais duas ou três que não tratei, mas acho que as próximas vão ser do pôr do sol de sexta-feira que também foi lindo  
Obrigado!


----------



## Bajorious (8 Out 2018 às 01:38)

Boas. Vento moderado e céu limpo.
14.1°C // 31%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Out 2018 às 07:10)

Bom dia,  1,8°C céu limpo, máxima de ontem 24,4°C e mínima de 4,0°C com vento moderado de norte.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2018 às 10:35)

Boas ...sol e mais um dia de secura ,com 17.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2018 às 15:53)

Boas ...sol e ambiente na rua muito bom ...ligeira brisa e com 23.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Out 2018 às 16:09)

Boas, bastante sol e 27,1°C, barómetro em queda, já prevê chuvas 

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2018 às 19:01)

Boas...final de tarde calma ...sem vento,com 21.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2018 às 21:49)

Boas...noite continua calma...sem vento ,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Out 2018 às 02:31)

14.2°C // 41%hr. Tudo calmo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Out 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia temperatura nos 8.2  e ceu limpo

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Out 2018 às 07:11)

Bom dia, por aqui 4,4°C contra os 1,5°C de ontem.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Out 2018 às 13:29)

Boas, estão uns agradáveis 25,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2018 às 15:19)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol e a contar para a secura ,com 23.5ºC e o vento fraco...depois de uma manhã meia ventosa .


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Out 2018 às 15:30)

Boas, 26,9°C co algumas nuvens, vista para este:







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2018 às 18:40)

Boas...mais um dia limpo e seco ,algum vento de ESE pela tarde ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2018 às 21:42)

Boas...noite calma sem vento ,com 18.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 23.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Boas, com o milho já arrecadado, estão 12,4°C e algumas nuvens.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Out 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia, estão 6,9°C com algumas nuvens a leste:






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2018 às 10:33)

Boas ...será a mundança ...hoje já com algumas nuvens ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Out 2018 às 10:47)

Boas, por aqui as nuvens desapareceram, o vento fez-se notar a soprar de leste, temperatura nos 22,4°C, barómetro 1005hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2018 às 11:32)

Boas ...de momento...tudo tapado ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Out 2018 às 14:06)

Boas, 23,4°C com vento de SW e nuvens.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2018 às 14:29)

Boas ...já com abertas...sol e nuvens ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Out 2018 às 20:32)

Boas, o céu está com nuvens mas muito aberto, 20,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2018 às 21:10)

Boas...céu pouco nublado,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2018 às 22:25)

Boas...vento fraco e com 17.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Out 2018 às 02:11)

Boas.
Nublado. 15.7°C // 72%hr.
Já cheira a fresquinho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (11 Out 2018 às 06:15)

Finalmente umas pingas


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Out 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia, por aqui nem pinga,  19,8°C e vento moderado a forte de Se.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Out 2018 às 07:38)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, por aqui nem pinga,  19,8°C e vento moderado a forte de Se.
> 
> Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


Foi preciso escrever para começar a chover  0,2mm.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2018 às 07:49)

Manhã de chuva com 13,9ºC.


----------



## remember (11 Out 2018 às 07:50)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, por aqui nem pinga,  19,8°C e vento moderado a forte de Se.
> 
> Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


Realmente o radar ontem parecia tão animado

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Out 2018 às 08:39)

*14.2ºC*
Por agora não chove, o acumulado vai em *4.8mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Out 2018 às 09:41)

Boas, por aqui vai pingando com pouca intensidade, 1,2mm e 17,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (11 Out 2018 às 09:42)

Bom dia, por aqui está muito fraquinho, chuva pouquinha, com acumulações entre os 1mm e 2mm. A temperatura ronda os 15ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2018 às 10:25)

Boas ...já chegou a tal desejada ...pouca coisa ,neste momento chuva fraca e com 16.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2018 às 11:54)

Boas...continua fraca,com 16.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2018 às 14:59)

Boas ...durou até cerca das 13h...nuvens ainda e boas abertas com sol ,rega rendeu 5.0mm,com 19.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Out 2018 às 15:19)

Boas, a chuva foi de pouca dura, 1,7mm, entretanto veio o sol e algumas nuvens, 21,9°C.

Vista para sul






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (11 Out 2018 às 16:04)

tal como em alguns lados chuva, de manha agora sol e algum vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Out 2018 às 20:49)

Boas, céu limpo e 14,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2018 às 21:45)

Boas...tudo calmo...quase sem vento ,com 16.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 21.1ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (11 Out 2018 às 23:43)

A noite segue fresca, *10.6ºC*(mínima do dia).
Máxima: *20.1ºC*
Acumulado: *6.1mm*

O aeródromo somou *10mm *certinhos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Out 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia, nuvens altas e algum nevoeiro disperso no céu, 16,1°C.





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2018 às 10:24)

Boas ...só nublado ,com 15.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2018 às 12:38)

*19.2ºC*
Céu muito nublado
Mínima: *8.8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Out 2018 às 14:18)

Boas, céu muito nublado e 24,3°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2018 às 15:34)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2018 às 17:55)

Boas...uma tarde sempre nublada ...com sol para o fim de tarde ,com 22.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2018 às 18:14)

*20.8ºC*, corre um vento fresquinho.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Out 2018 às 19:22)

Boas, 23,3°C com vento fraco e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2018 às 21:20)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 21.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC / 23.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Out 2018 às 21:57)

Boas, estranhamente quente na rua, 23,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, estranhamente quente na rua, 23,2°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk



É da circulação de sueste sobre a zona


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2018 às 22:38)

Noite bem quente de facto, desagradável!!!!
*19.6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 04:16)

Boa madrugada, 21,9°C, sem vento, não esperava uma noite tropical nesta altura do ano. Infelizmente faz lembrar os acontecimentos tragicos da à um ano atrás, com máxima prevista pelo IPMA de 30°C para hoje.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, 20,4°C











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 10:31)

Boas ....sol e nuvens ,com 19.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Out 2018 às 11:10)

16°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## baojoao (13 Out 2018 às 12:45)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, mas tem sido assim a semana quase toda, suponho que não tenha nada que ver com a Leslie


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 13:03)

Boas, bastante vento de Se com 26,4°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 16:49)

Boas ...hoje é a abafar e ar quente ,com 27.1ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (13 Out 2018 às 16:54)

Boas. Nublado mas com o sol a aparecer. Sem uma única brisa. 

21.9ºC // 55%hr


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 16:59)

por aqui já algum vento e as janelas batem e ainda nem chegou nada...
vento bem quente


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 17:04)

Continua o vento com 28,8°C.

Vista para norte:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 17:14)

*25.2ºC*
Céu muito nublado e algum vento, curiosamente este até tem acalmado, ao início da tarde estava mais forte.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (13 Out 2018 às 17:17)

Em Mafra nota-se um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento e sa nebulosidsde. Mamtem-se temperatura amena.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2018 às 17:22)

Céu já maioritariamente nublado, mas vento fraco ou mesmo nulo, mas sente-se um ambiente abafado

Atuais 25,6ºC e 54%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 19:07)

Boas...a ficar mais tapado ,algum vento ,com 24.8ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Out 2018 às 19:18)

Por aqui não mexe uma palha e está estranhamente abafado. The calm before the storm?


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 20:08)

Quanto mais a norte o "landfall" pior para o pessoal aqui das beiras.
Tudo o que podia prevenir está feito, agora é esperar.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 20:13)

parece que vai entrar bem mais a norte do que o esperado...
por aqui o vento vai-se fazendo sentir mas ainda fraco a moderado


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 20:17)

*22ºC*, algo abafado, vento fraco...


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 20:24)

Boas, 26,9°C com muito vento de Se e céu muito nublado

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 20:40)

Boas...algum vento de SES,de momento mais limpo,muitas estrelas ,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui já chove com alguma intensidade acompanhada de vento, 1006hPa e temperatura em queda, 21,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 21:12)

*21.6ºC*

Começou agora a chover ,o vento também está bem mais intenso.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2018 às 21:22)

Chegou a chuva há cerca de vinte minutos, agora a intensificar, mas nada de extraordinário, apenas chuva típica duma frente de inverno. O vento ainda não se instalou, pelo menos nada mais que vento fraco sem rajadas 

Atuais 22,9°C e 58% HR


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Out 2018 às 21:30)

Começa a chegar a chuva e o vento. Nada de especial por enquanto, felizmente.


----------



## baojoao (13 Out 2018 às 21:31)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade e já chove


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 21:31)

Queda abrupta da temperatura,* 17.6ºC*
Rajada máxima de 39km/h nesta estação em Orgens, pena a do aerodromo não estar disponível no wunderground.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEU9


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Out 2018 às 21:32)

Boas por aqui ad rajadas de vento a chegar aos 40 kmh.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 21:33)

começa agora a chover por aqui


----------



## aida Dinis (13 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Por aqui, pouca chuva e o vento quase não se sente, em Santarém sei que chove e está muito vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 21:48)

Boas, mais vento do que chuva, 1,0mm e 20,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 21:52)

mais chuva e vento mais intenso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 22:01)

Boas...o vento aumentou bastante de S,céu mais nublado ,com 22.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 27.3ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (13 Out 2018 às 22:08)

Boas. já cairam uns pingos grossos. Vento fraco ainda.

*20.5ºC* // 59%hr


----------



## Bajorious (13 Out 2018 às 22:18)

Começa a chegar a primeira frente


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Chove forte acompanhado de vento forte. Ainda nada extraordinário.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 22:23)

que chuvada !


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Boas. Nada de muito especial para já. Alguns períodos de chuva moderada a forte, e só agora é que o vento se começou a sentir mais, devido ao landfall naturalmente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Boas...já e o vento continua,com 22.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Chuva forte agora. Vento moderado.
Baixou 1ºC para 19.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 22:35)

*16.3ºC*
Acumulado de *4.8mm*, o vento acalmou por agora.
Apesar do evento não me ter parecido nada de especial, caiu uma árvore nas redondezas, e a luz foi abaixo na rua, por uns minutos.

6.1mm e rajada máxima de 39km/h, na estação de Orgens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 22:36)

Boas...chuva e vento ,com 20.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 22:36)

2,0mm para já e 20°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)

Uma trovoadazita é que era.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Out 2018 às 22:46)

3.4mm
18.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 22:47)

O vento a 20km/h em média e 30km/h de máxima, 2,7mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 22:55)

Rajada máxima agora mesmo de 47km/h

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 22:55)

49km/h





Manmarlopes disse:


> Rajada máxima agora mesmo de 47km/h
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk



Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Boas ...está a voltar em força,de momento 18.0ºC e 6.0mm...já refrescou o ambiente .


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 22:58)

Chuva muito intensa agora!!
*
6.9mm*


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 22:58)

Agora é torrencial a chuva,


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Out 2018 às 22:59)

Nickname disse:


> Chuva muito intensa agora!!





dahon disse:


> Agora é torrencial a chuva,



Onde estão? Aqui no centro, não!


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 23:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Onde estão? Aqui no centro, não!


Rio de Loba, a nordeste da cidade.


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 23:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Onde estão? Aqui no centro, não!



Viso Norte, mas entretanto já acalmou.

*16.1ºC
7.6mm*


----------



## Bajorious (13 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Começaram os estragos..







Entretanto a chuva abrandou mas já vem nova frente a caminho. 18.0ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Out 2018 às 23:06)

Por Vila Real, chuva e vento fraco


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 23:07)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por Vila Real, chuva e vento fraco



igual aqui, tudo calmo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Out 2018 às 23:13)

dahon disse:


> Rio de Loba, a nordeste da cidade.





Nickname disse:


> Viso Norte, mas entretanto já acalmou.
> 
> *16.1ºC
> 7.6mm*



Obrigada aos dois. Quando reportaram isso, fui à varanda e nada mais do que um ventito e umas pingas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2018 às 23:15)

Por aqui vento forte a 55km/h, 3,0mm e 16,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 23:16)

Agora sim o vento já está com umas rajadas fortes de sul.


----------



## keipha (13 Out 2018 às 23:17)

Aqui por Tondela já choveu moderado, agora está o vento a aumentar de intensidade. Uma noite de inverno.

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 23:18)

chove com mais intensidade agora


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 23:19)

dahon disse:


> Agora sim o vento já está com umas rajadas fortes de sul.



Verdade, *56km/h* de rajada máxima em Orgens, numa zona bem mais abrigada a 450m:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEU9

Estamos a entrar no olho:





Já se ouvem alarmes de carros e tudo, e a rua ficou sem  luz novamente, por uns momentos!


Temperatura em nova queda abrupta, *13.8ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (13 Out 2018 às 23:30)

Esta segunda vaga foi bem mais forte, já com vento forte à mistura.
8.2mm
16.4ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Out 2018 às 23:30)

Por aqui o vento está claramente a aumentar de intensidade. 
Até agora sem problemas com a electricidade mas não sei se vai durar muito.


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 23:30)

Agora sim já começa a ser extraordinário o vento. As rajadas estão cada vez mais fortes. O mais estranho é a direcção do vento variar constantemente.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Out 2018 às 23:30)

Começa a chover em Braganca...que bom!


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 23:36)

Ja foi aos *69km/h* em Orgens

Parada de Gonta, Tondela


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:41)

*Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 103 km/h*


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2018 às 23:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 103 km/h*



Bom valor, perto da terra dos meus avós, e não muito longe da localidade de _Ventosa_, Vouzela.

Aqui a temperatura já vai nos *13.1ºC*, acumulado nos* 8.4mm*.

Orgens foi aos *79 km/h*, e segue com um acumulado de* 11.4mm*.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 23:55)

que barulho o vento agora, até parecia o comboio a passar aqui e abri a janela mas era mesmo o vento


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 00:12)

aí estão as rajadas, já assobia bem!


----------



## dahon (14 Out 2018 às 00:19)

O vento agora virou para o quadrante oeste e voltou a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Out 2018 às 00:30)

Raj. Máx. 43.5km/h
O acumulado rendeu 8.2mm.
(dados MeteoEstrela)

A temperatura essa desceu bem, 14.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2018 às 00:32)

E eis que volta a carregar em vento, rajada máxima até agora de 62,5km/h


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Out 2018 às 00:32)

As rajadas (ocasionais) de vento forte começaram por volta das 00:15.


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 00:38)

continua o vento muito forte, algumas rajadas bem intensas


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 00:40)

incrivel o vento agora! abana tudo mesmo com as janelas fechadas


----------



## baojoao (14 Out 2018 às 00:42)

Várias quedas de árvores pelos Concelhos de Nelas, Mangualde e Viseu. Em viseu pelos vistos com danos em vários carros.
Fonte: Operação Stop no facebook


----------



## Cesar (14 Out 2018 às 00:44)

Vento com rajadas fortes, á poucos momentos atrás após a passagem de uma chuvada forte, confirmou-se descargas eléctricas tal como se falava no sul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:53)

No radar a zona de Fafe a Terras de Bouro parece bem intensa!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 00:55)

Tem estado intenso...


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Out 2018 às 00:58)

Depois da acalmia se ter instalado a partir das 00:30, voltam a surgir umas ocasionais rajadas de vento.
Não chove.


----------



## dahon (14 Out 2018 às 01:00)

Já parece estar a acalmar. Muito agressivas as rajadas de vento do quadrante W.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 01:01)

A luz tremelicou várias vezes mas, não sei como, ainda não falhou.


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 01:14)

de novo muito vento, rajadas fortes


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Out 2018 às 01:26)

Fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2018 às 02:02)

VILA REAL disse:


> Fortes rajadas de vento.



Com o deslocamento da tempestade para Espanha, as rajadas de vento mais fortes vão ocorrer a partir de agora nas regiões do interior norte e centro.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Out 2018 às 02:16)

Tudo calmo... é assim... umas vezes rajadas e depois longos minutos de acalmia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2018 às 02:20)

Bom por aqui o vento foi de loucos, resumidamente "curto e grosso" abanou e estremeceu tudo. Há registo de imensas árvores caídas, a parte superior de um campanário parcialmente destruído, algumas telhas pontualmente levantadas, e outras estruturas metálicas tombadas nas estradas. Pena não ter tido forma de registar velocidades. A estação do colega Keipha na Ermida marca rajada máxima de 37km/h, mas parece-me muito pouco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, depois da tempestade vem a calmaria, 12,1°C e 0,2mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (14 Out 2018 às 10:15)

10.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2018 às 10:30)

Boas...hoje muito mais fresco ,nuvens e sol ,com 14.8ºC e vento moderado WNW,de ontem 10.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (14 Out 2018 às 10:45)

Finalmente uma manhã verdadeiramente Outonal, que saudades!!!!
Chuva fraca ou chuvisco, vento fraco a moderado, e tempo fresco, *11ºC *
Mínima:* 9.1ºC
*
Dei uma volta pela cidade e caíram algumas árvores(inteiras) por onde passei, também muito galhos pelo chão.



A rajada máxima no aeródromo foi de* 100.1 km/h*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Boas, algum vento com 14,6°C e céu muito nublado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 12:01)

Boas

Por aqui o Leslie foi chuva moderada durante pouco tempo, e o maior foi o vento a partir da meia noite com fortes rajadas. Por volta da 1 e pouco já não havia nada a registar

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2018 às 12:03)

Boas ...ventania desgraçada ...é para secar tudo mais rápido,a pouca que caiu ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Out 2018 às 12:43)

Boas , ja com eletctrecidade e depois da passagem de tempestade Leslie , varias arvores caidas muitos Ramos no meio da Estrada e Uma pedra de grandes dimensoes que caiu para a via , na altura o vento soprava com grande intensidade o que dificultou a oprecao de sinalizacao da via , ja que prestava servico de voluntariado para a protecao civil local 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2018 às 15:33)

Boas...vendaval continua ,mais nuvens do que sol ,com 16.6ºC...hoje já parece um de inverno,só falta a .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 17:41)

Boas, ainda algum vento, 16,9°C, entretanto não choveu mais, por agora algumas nuvens e sol.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 17:44)

Vista respetivamente norte, este e sul:











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2018 às 19:41)

Boas...já faz algum frio...vento mais calmo mas ,céu limpo ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 21:46)

Boas, ambiente desagradável na rua com 10,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2018 às 21:53)

Boas...céu limpo e vento mais fraco,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2018 às 23:34)

Boas, esperamos por alguma chuva com 9,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Segundo o radar do IPMA  está a cair bem ali perto de Montalegre neste momento


----------



## Nickname (14 Out 2018 às 23:51)

*7ºC*, há muito que não tinha uma temperatura destas a esta hora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Out 2018 às 06:52)

Bom dia, chove fraco com vento moderado de SE, 15,0°C e 0,2mm de precipitação, barómetro 1009 hPa.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 09:28)

Vamos fazer o que está ao alcance de todos nós, para que não venhamos a viver um situação destas, como faz hoje um ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2018 às 14:43)

Boas...hoje a minima foi abaixo dos dez ...a manhã foi de rega...das 7h até hás 11h e picos ,o céu continua nublado e vento fraco,com 15.3ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2018 às 14:55)

10,6ºC e ainda vai chovendo. Não é que tenha chovido muito hoje, mas já há mais de 4 ou 5 meses que não tinha um dia destes: mais de 12 horas de chuva com valores de temperatura quase sempre abaixo de 10ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Out 2018 às 19:57)

Boa noite, hoje chuveu bem, 14,0mm até agora, 16,3°C 1009hPa e sem vento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2018 às 20:07)

O primeiro dia fresco e de chuva contínua, por estas bandas.  

7,7ºC / 11,7ºC

Por agora céu nublado e 11ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2018 às 21:26)

Boas...tapado e chuva fraca,vento muito fraco,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.2ºC / 17.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 15.9ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2018 às 06:30)

Bom dia, por aqui ainda pingou depois das 0:00 rendendo 0,2mm, barómetro a 1014hPa, sem vento e 15,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2018 às 17:43)

Boas ...hoje mais quente,com sol maluco ...depois da chuva...milhôes de agúdias a sairem dos buracos...a cidade está cheia ,manhã limpa e mais nublado pela tarde ,com 20.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (16 Out 2018 às 18:18)

Dia de nuvens com mais sol da parte da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2018 às 19:30)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,céu mais limpo,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NW,céu limpo e com 15.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Out 2018 às 01:10)

Boas. 11.6°C // 72%hr.
Céu limpo. Sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Out 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia hoje mais fresco a temperatura nos 7.9 e ceu limpo.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Out 2018 às 06:52)

Bom dia, por aqui muito nevoeiro  mínima de 8,1°C e atual 10,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2018 às 08:45)

Nevoeiro também por aqui. 6,8ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Boas ...manhã limpa e até ao momento...sol quente ,já vão aparecendo no horizonte algumas nuvens ,com 21.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2018 às 17:31)

Boas...por aqui...as nuvens já taparam o céu ,mais vento e de WNW ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2018 às 17:41)

boas

boa chuva a cair na ultima meia hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2018 às 19:12)

Boas...está demorar a chegar cá...vento fraco e com céu mais aberto ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Out 2018 às 19:52)

Boas, morrinha desde as 17:00 mais ou menos, 2,0mm e 14,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2018 às 20:55)

13,5ºC e chuva fraca, o chão vai ficando molhado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2018 às 21:19)

Boas...já algum tempo...afinal chegou ,com 13.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2018 às 22:12)

Boas...continua em forma de aguaceiros ,com 13.2ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2018 às 15:11)

Boas ...chuva toda a noite até ao meio da manhã ,de momento céu pouco nublado e sol ,com 20.9ºC e 4.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 21.7ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2018 às 16:41)

Boas ...sol pela zona,no horizonte para os lados Espanha nuvens mais carregadas ,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 16:55)

Ecos amarelos com trovoada a entrarem vindos de Espanha na zona de Idanha a nova e Castelo Branco...


----------



## Bajorious (18 Out 2018 às 16:57)

Boas. Células a formarem-se com vento a aumentar de intensidade. Céu já escuro a Norte.





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 16:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ecos amarelos com trovoada a entrarem vindos de Espanha na zona de Idanha a nova e Castelo Branco...


Eco vermelho em Idanha a Nova agora...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2018 às 17:10)

Boas ...a primeira passagem passou a N da cidade com e chuva,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2018 às 17:19)

Boas...esta acertou em cheio pela zona...com .


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 17:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...esta acertou em cheio pela zona...com .


As várias células uniram-se e já estão sobre Castelo Branco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2018 às 17:29)

Boas...boa descarga com e chuva e pedra ,com com 17.9ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2018 às 19:17)

Boas...já voltou tudo há normalidade ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2018 às 22:55)

Boas...céu pouco nublado,algum vento de N e a temperatura não mexe ,com 17.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 22.4ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Out 2018 às 06:52)

Bom dia, deve ter pingado durante a noite, 0,2mm 15,7°C e vento moderado.

Ficam umas fotos de ontem:













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Out 2018 às 13:07)

Bom dia pela Serra a temperatura nos 14 graus e o vento de nordeste a soprar fraco.

A Serra da Estrella e o efeito de fohen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2018 às 16:16)

Boas...hoje o dia,praticamente sempre nublado...poucas abertas ,vento fraco,com 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2018 às 21:31)

Boas...por aqui vai pingando já algum tempo,vento fraco,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Boas...a parar de momento,com 2.0mm e com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Out 2018 às 07:22)

Bom dia, 14°C sem vento e muitas nuvens.

Vista para este





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 10:28)

Boas ...céu pouco nublado e vento moderado ,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 15.2ºC / 21.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## dahon (20 Out 2018 às 16:30)

E cai um belo aguaceiro neste momento. É bom para acalmar o pessoal das queimas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 16:42)

Boas ...sol e nuvens e uma ventania dos diabos ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2018 às 17:12)

Manhã dedicada a um passeio nos bosques aqui à volta. Céu nublado, vento, valores de temperatura acima do normal para a época e uma paisagem quase de outono.








As cerejeiras no meio dos carvalhos negrais e azinheiras.


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2018 às 17:21)

As árvores estão cheias de frutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 19:06)

Boas ...a a passar a sul daqui,muito vento de SES e ela está próxima ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Out 2018 às 19:12)

Boa tarde, ainda 22,4°C com algumas nuvens, nada demais a assinalar 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 19:23)

Boas...e com ...chove bem e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 19:39)

Boas...a mas agora mais certa,temperatura levou um tombo ,com 15.6ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 20:08)

Boas...já parou de ,com 15.2ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Out 2018 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui muito vento 11km/h de este e nuvens, continua a 22,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 21:08)

Boas...está de volta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2018 às 21:20)

Boas...bem chovida ,com 12.0mm.


----------



## keipha (20 Out 2018 às 21:54)

Boas. Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, apesar de não aparecer nada no radar

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Out 2018 às 22:12)

keipha disse:


> Boas. Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, apesar de não aparecer nada no radar
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


O radar de Coruche esta off deve ser por causa disso...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Out 2018 às 22:20)

Volta a chover por Viseu. Que som agradável.


----------



## keipha (20 Out 2018 às 22:21)

Mas aqui devia ser o de arouca

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (20 Out 2018 às 23:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Volta a chover por Viseu. Que som agradável.


Ainda foi forte. Deu para encharcar tudo. Incluindo eu que me esqueci do guarda chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 23:25)

Dan disse:


> Manhã dedicada a um passeio nos bosques aqui à volta. Céu nublado, vento, valores de temperatura acima do normal para a época e uma paisagem quase de outono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas, mesmo em ambiente quase outonal  As cerejeiras-bravas estão absolutamente fabulosas, que tons magníficos  Estavam a começar a mudar quando andei por aí há duas semanas.


Dan disse:


> As árvores estão cheias de frutos.


Não comas as bagas vermelhas da segunda foto, são altamente venenosas  As azuis podes comer à vontade


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Out 2018 às 00:05)

dahon disse:


> Ainda foi forte. Deu para encharcar tudo. Incluindo eu que me esqueci do guarda chuva.



Ooops! Banho quente e roupa seca! Cuidado que anda para aí tudo doente! Não sei como é que escapei até agora.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2018 às 00:18)

Linha de instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior centro - sul, progredindo agora para noroeste.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Out 2018 às 02:19)

Boas. Sem chuva por agora.
15.2°C // 80%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Out 2018 às 02:56)

Grande chuvada agora 
No radar.. zero.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Out 2018 às 07:09)

Bom dia, chuva desde a 1:15h da manhã, por agora não chove, 15,4°C E 4,7mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2018 às 11:25)

Boas ...por cá continuam as nuvens...sem chuva ,com 18.2ºC e 3.0mm de esta noite.

Dados de ontem 14.8ºC / 21.9ºC e 14.0mm de .


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 11:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas, mesmo em ambiente quase outonal  As cerejeiras-bravas estão absolutamente fabulosas, que tons magníficos  Estavam a começar a mudar quando andei por aí há duas semanas.
> 
> Não comas as bagas vermelhas da segunda foto, são altamente venenosas  As azuis podes comer à vontade


As azuis são o prunus spinosa, ou abrunhos silvestres. Fazem umas óptimas compotas e licores!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 11:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas, mesmo em ambiente quase outonal  As cerejeiras-bravas estão absolutamente fabulosas, que tons magníficos  Estavam a começar a mudar quando andei por aí há duas semanas.
> 
> Não comas as bagas vermelhas da segunda foto, são altamente venenosas  As azuis podes comer à vontade


As azuis são o prunus spinosa, ou abrunhos silvestres. Fazem umas óptimas compotas e licores!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2018 às 13:22)

Boas ...os primeiros aguaceiros do dia ,com 18.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Out 2018 às 14:48)

Boas. Começa a "compôr-se" a tarde 
E esta vem a caminho, ela que chegue assim como está eheh







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (21 Out 2018 às 15:28)

Está uma célula a oeste daqui com actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Cesar (21 Out 2018 às 15:52)

durante a manha choveu um pouco, o vento enfraqueceu bastante, agora parece que se começam a formar trovoadas, para o resto da tarde, vamos ver o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Out 2018 às 16:14)

Boa tarde , choveu bem por aqui Durante alguns minutes os barrocos encheram logo.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2018 às 17:08)

Boas...sol e nuvens ...hoje parece estar mais calmo ,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (21 Out 2018 às 17:26)

trovoada na zona de Montalegre.
por aqui tudo calmo com ceu nublado mas muito sol


----------



## huguh (21 Out 2018 às 18:32)

chove bem agora


----------



## bartotaveira (21 Out 2018 às 18:34)

Por aqui caíram 18mm em poucos minutos, infelizmente já houve estragos....


----------



## aida Dinis (21 Out 2018 às 18:43)

Aqui nem pinga de água, o céu está com muitas nuvens escuras, principalmente para os lados de Mação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2018 às 18:46)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento e já com céu pouco nublado,com 20.2ºC...sem frio.


----------



## huguh (21 Out 2018 às 18:59)

alguma trovoada agora


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Out 2018 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui houve alguns aguaceiros que renderam 11,0mm,  o tempo fez nuvens sol e chuva, por agora 16,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2018 às 21:36)

Boas...tudo calmo ,meio nublado e sem vento,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 21.3ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2018 às 21:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As azuis são o prunus spinosa, ou abrunhos silvestres. Fazem umas óptimas compotas e licores!


São sim senhor  E para além disso, aquele azulinho tão invulgar fica muito bem na paisagem  As vermelhas são, já agora, _Tamus communis_ (arrebenta-boi , uva-de-cão, etc). Têm um ar tão apetitoso... pena que sejam tão tóxicas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Out 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro, 13,3°C e consigo ver algumas nuvens.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2018 às 10:48)

Boas ...máxima hoje 25ºC ...sol quente e vai aquecendo 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2018 às 15:26)

Boas ...como estava previsto...hoje mais quente ,sol maluco ,com 24.0ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 15:48)

João Pedro disse:


> São sim senhor  E para além disso, aquele azulinho tão invulgar fica muito bem na paisagem  As vermelhas são, já agora, _Tamus communis_ (arrebenta-boi , uva-de-cão, etc). Têm um ar tão apetitoso... pena que sejam tão tóxicas.


Mas é pena que aqui não se aproveitem. Em França existe uma verdadeira indústria a nível regional com imensos produtos como licores, compotas, bolachas etc!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2018 às 19:08)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,com 21.1ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Out 2018 às 21:14)

Boas, hoje foi um dia calmo e  com poucas nuvens, máxima de 27,0°C e mínima de 13,1°C até agora, atual de 13,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Boas , dia quente mas agradavel , algumas nuvens pela tarde , cumulus mediocres dispersos.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2018 às 21:44)

Boas...tudo calmo com céu limpo,com 18.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Out 2018 às 07:09)

Bom dia, céu praticamente limpo 9,1°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2018 às 10:52)

Boas ...sol já quente ,algum vento  e algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 17.8ºC....máxima prevista 24ºC .


----------



## Z13 (23 Out 2018 às 11:09)

Bom dia! Por Bragança céu limpo e *14,6ºC / 56% *de *hr *e* 1026mbar
*
A mínima desta madrugada ficou nos *6,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2018 às 13:14)

Boas ...mais nublado e vento moderado de SSE ,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Out 2018 às 13:40)

Mais um dia quente ceu praticamente limpo com excepcao de algumas nuvens altas e alguns cumulos humilis .
Mata da margaraca na foto
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2018 às 14:40)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...mais quente,com 21.9ºC e o vento continua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2018 às 16:51)

Boas...meio nublado e vento mais fraco,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Out 2018 às 20:41)

Boa noite, por agora algumas nuvens e muito fumo das queimadas  e 15,4°C

Depois do pôr do sol





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2018 às 21:43)

Boas...noite calma...sem vento ,com 18.6ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 22:03)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais um dia quente ceu praticamente limpo com excepcao de algumas nuvens altas e alguns cumulos humilis .
> Mata da margaraca na foto
> 
> 
> ...


Bem visível agora a dimensão da tragédia... tanto que não voltou a rebentar após o fogo...


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Out 2018 às 22:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem visível agora a dimensão da tragédia... tanto que não voltou a rebentar após o fogo...


E verdade , tem vindo a recuperar lentamente , em alguns locais for da  Mata quase que ainda nao rebentou vegetacao alguma.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:01)

Serra do Açor disse:


> E verdade , tem vindo a recuperar lentamente , em alguns locais for da  Mata quase que ainda nao rebentou vegetacao alguma.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Aquelas zonas de pinheiro que por ali havia no meio nunca mais vão rebentar... longos anos até a Mãe Natureza conseguir fazer com que as sementes germinem e voltem a cobrir de verde aqueles "buracos negros"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2018 às 10:37)

Boas ...sol já maluco ....hoje vai aquecer ,é para a secura ,com 20.3ºC...máxima prevista 25ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2018 às 14:42)

Boas ...céu limpo e sol maluco ,com 24.7ºC...está perto da máxima prevista .


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2018 às 17:20)

Mais um dia de céu limpo por Bragança. Mínima um pouco mais baixa esta manhã  *3,7ºC *às 8h00.
A máxima ainda chegou aos *25,0ºC*.
Neste momento *23,1ºC* e *11%* de HR.
A pressão mantém-se em *1021mbar*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Out 2018 às 18:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem visível agora a dimensão da tragédia... tanto que não voltou a rebentar após o fogo...



Sem dúvida que vai demorar muitos anos a ser aquilo que era, mas é bastante notório a recuperação  passado apenas um ano João , eu próprio constatei isso em Agosto quando lá estive  Tal como o @Serra do Açor referiu a pior parte é mesmo o resto da serra, que em muitas zona ainda não tem uma ponta de verde! 

Já circulam noticias da dita recuperação da mata 

https://observador.pt/2018/10/15/ce...6Kj9H3yex1Oz7d_UFRdF0UwK07JKr9VyVdMbBkbCPskGQ

Desculpem o off topic!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2018 às 19:14)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## DrFog (24 Out 2018 às 19:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida que vai demorar muitos anos a ser aquilo que era, mas é bastante notório a recuperação  passado apenas um ano João , eu próprio constatei isso em Agosto quando lá estive  Tal como o @Serra do Açor referiu a pior parte é mesmo o resto da serra, que em muitas zona ainda não tem uma ponta de verde!
> 
> Já circulam noticias da dita recuperação da mata
> 
> ...



"Segundo o autarca, o comportamento do fogo na mata foi “muito diferente do resto do território”, com a floresta nativa a obrigar o incêndio a passar rasteiro “e muito menos violento”, enquanto em pinhal e eucaliptal as chamas andaram a grande velocidade “e pelas copas”.

Um ano depois, o cenário que encontra na Mata da Margaraça “é muito diferente do restante território”, onde se assiste a “uma regeneração natural e selvagem do eucalipto”, que está a ter um comportamento “de planta invasora, aparecendo em locais onde nunca existiu”."

*This is very important to know and confirms what most people in that very hilly central Portugal region already know, native trees protect them from violent fires, eucalyptus trees make the fires much more violent and very fast spreading in all directions.


Eucalyptus tree should never, ever be plated on steep slopes:*


"Eucalyptus groves on steep hillsides — like those in the East Bay hills
— are extremely flammable when hot … winds of late summer and fall start
blowing and make control of a moving flame front impossible until the
winds stop," Tom Klatt, UC Berkeley campus environmental manager, said
in a report from the university's Division of Agriculture and Natural
Resources NewsCenter.

"As a result, CalFIRE [the state's firefighting agency] has categorized
the East Bay Hills, particularly Berkeley and Oakland, as a 'Very High
Fire Hazard Severity Zone,'" Klatt added.

Eucalyptus trees also aren't winning any friends among ecologists
concerned about invasive species. The California Invasive Plant Council
(Cal-IPC) considers the eucalyptus a moderately serious problem,
considering its rapid spread and its ability to displace native plant
and animal communities.

And its worldwide spread — eucalyptus trees are now found on every
occupied continent — presents a worrisome scenario in the face of global
warming, which is expected to make wildfires more common.

[David Bowman, a forest ecologist at the University of Tasmania in Australia:]

*"What the hell have humans done?" Bowman said. "We've spread a dangerous
plant all over the world."*

https://www.livescience.com/40583-australia-wildfires-eucalyptus-trees-bushfires.html


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Out 2018 às 21:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Aquelas zonas de pinheiro que por ali havia no meio nunca mais vão rebentar... longos anos até a Mãe Natureza conseguir fazer com que as sementes germinem e voltem a cobrir de verde aqueles "buracos negros"


Mesmo muitos anos ate recuperar e se recuperar , isto fora da zona da Mata , vao ser preciso algumas geracoes , algumas zonas nunca haviam ardido pelo que castanheiros quase centenarios , pinheiros com 30/40 ou mais anos , oliveiras tambem elas com idade avancada e isto que desapareceu  em poucas horas .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2018 às 21:21)

Boas...a noite está tão calma...nem a temperatura se mexe ,com 19.6ºC e noite de lua grande .

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 25.1ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Out 2018 às 21:22)

DrFog disse:


> "Segundo o autarca, o comportamento do fogo na mata foi “muito diferente do resto do território”, com a floresta nativa a obrigar o incêndio a passar rasteiro “e muito menos violento”, enquanto em pinhal e eucaliptal as chamas andaram a grande velocidade “e pelas copas”.
> 
> Um ano depois, o cenário que encontra na Mata da Margaraça “é muito diferente do restante território”, onde se assiste a “uma regeneração natural e selvagem do eucalipto”, que está a ter um comportamento “de planta invasora, aparecendo em locais onde nunca existiu”."
> 
> ...


Mais um dia quente com algumas nuvens .
 De facto o comportamento foi totalmente diferente na Mata e fora Dela , o incendio foi de Domingo para segunda e eu passei pela fraga e pela margaraca logo na terca , nao havia comunicacoes pelo nao sabiamos bem o que se passava , quando cheguei a fraga nem queria acreditar no que via , a fraga tinha resistido e a Mata tambem , embora parcialmente , podem imaginar o alivio no meio de Tanta desgraca.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2018 às 21:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida que vai demorar muitos anos a ser aquilo que era, mas é bastante notório a recuperação  passado apenas um ano João , eu próprio constatei isso em Agosto quando lá estive  Tal como o @Serra do Açor referiu a pior parte é mesmo o resto da serra, que em muitas zona ainda não tem uma ponta de verde!
> 
> Já circulam noticias da dita recuperação da mata
> 
> ...


O resto da serra, se não se põem finos a controlar os eucaliptos e outras invasoras, ficarão verdes num instante... não será é com os tons que nós queremos...  Mas a notícia dá esperanças, vamos ver...  Estou com vontade de lá dar um salto par o mês que vem, para ver com os meus olhos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Out 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia, 5,6°C com céu praticamente limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2018 às 10:42)

Boas ...mais um dia quente e seco ,com 19.5ºC e sol já doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2018 às 14:40)

Boas ...secura e sol doentio ...nunca mais e chega o ,com 23.5ºC e hoje tenho que regar as minhas plantas...estão a meter dó .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2018 às 17:17)

Boas...já nublado por nuvens altas ,com 22.5ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2018 às 18:40)

Por aqui as cores da época vão aparecendo.

Os dias vão se sucedendo com o mesmo padrão: mínimas de 3ºC / 4ºC e máximas de 23ºC / 24ºC.






Hoje com o céu mais nublado, 18ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2018 às 18:58)

Boas...meio nublado por nuvens altas e nada se mexe ,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Out 2018 às 19:40)

Boa tarde, hoje o dia começou praticamente limpo, apareceram umas nuvens altas e começou a ficar mais nublado no final da tarde, por agora 16,0°C.
 Foto no inicio do dia e depois no final do dia:

















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2018 às 21:28)

Estação recentemente instalada em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira. 
Está em área de inversão, registando hoje uma mínima de 0,3 graus.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Out 2018 às 21:30)

Mais um dia quente ,pela Serra a temperatura nos 20 o vento praticamente nulo, bastante nuvens altas , ficando nublado para o fim do dia.
Ficam a as fotos da Vista do escritorio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Out 2018 às 21:35)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais um dia quente ,pela Serra a temperatura nos 20 o vento praticamente nulo, bastante nuvens altas , ficando nublado para o fim do dia.
> Ficam a as fotos da Vista do escritorio.
> 
> 
> ...


Grande escritório  que inveja

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2018 às 21:41)

Boas...tudo igual,nublado e sem vento ,com 17.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 23.9ºC .


----------



## DrFog (25 Out 2018 às 22:28)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais um dia quente ,pela Serra a temperatura nos 20 o vento praticamente nulo, bastante nuvens altas , ficando nublado para o fim do dia.
> Ficam a as fotos da Vista do escritorio.
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Landschaftsansicht von Ihrem Büro!

Qual o nome da aldeia no meio da encosta da serra, na primeira foto? Obrigado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Out 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia, hoje o dia começou escuro, muitas nuvens, 12,9°C por Arganil.

Vista para poente:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2018 às 10:38)

Boas ...só nublado e sem vento ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2018 às 12:34)

O dia segue já um pouco diferente dos anteriores. 

Por agora céu nublado e 13,7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Out 2018 às 13:30)

Ceu bastante nublado pela Serra 
Mais um dia no escritorio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2018 às 14:02)

Boas ...só nublado ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2018 às 19:39)

Boas...por aqui já ouve alguns aguaceiros de passagem...só deu para molhar a estrada ,com 16.9ºC...continua muito nublado e sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Out 2018 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui só nuvens e fumo das queimadas , temperatura nos 15,9°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2018 às 21:23)

Boas...voltou ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:47)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais um dia quente ,pela Serra a temperatura nos 20 o vento praticamente nulo, bastante nuvens altas , ficando nublado para o fim do dia.
> Ficam a as fotos da Vista do escritorio.
> 
> 
> ...


Se estivesse lá, podia ficar horas a olhar para a paisagem da última. Fantástica foto


----------



## Cesar (27 Out 2018 às 07:33)

Boas, o dia tá a começar com nuvens e algo ventoso, temperatura em queda que se deve sentir mais para a tarde/inicio de noite.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Out 2018 às 08:28)

Bom dia, alguma chuva durante a madrugada, 0,5mm e 13,4°C sem chuva por agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2018 às 10:37)

Boas ...hoje já mais arejado e mais fresco ,com 15.0ºC e algumas nuvens .

Dados de ontem 15.2ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2018 às 14:59)

Boas ...com 16.5ºC...máxima do dia até ao momento,sol e nuvens...uma ventania do caraças .


----------



## Bajorious (27 Out 2018 às 15:43)

Boas. Vento moderado.
11.2°C
Hr <20%,  cuidado com os incêndios!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Em Várzea da Serra acabou de cair um aguaceiro. A temperatura desceu aos 4,4C.
0,4mm acumulados no aguaceiro.

http://www.meteovarzeadaserra.pt


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2018 às 17:35)

Boas ...céu mais nublado ,com 13.7ºC...minima da noite passada 12.5ºC,vento fresco de NNW.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Out 2018 às 18:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Se estivesse lá, podia ficar horas a olhar para a paisagem da última. Fantástica foto


Obrigado , de facto a paisagem e magnifica , Seria muito mais nao Fosse o incendio.
Ceu bastante nublado a temperatura a cair 
Sigo com 14 o vento sopra moderado.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2018 às 18:44)

Cerca das 17h40/45 houve um aguaceiro moderado com fases mais intensas durante as quais havia uma "pingas" mais espessas e opacas. Desvalorizei, mas assim que a minha mãe chegou a casa perguntou-me logo se também tinha visto a neve :|
Poderia ser água-neve? É que estava demasiado "calor", cerca de 12ºC antes do aguaceiro....


Atuais 8,8ºC e 67%HR


----------



## camrov8 (27 Out 2018 às 18:54)

não, devia ser granizo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Boas ...hoje já não engana ,vento moderado ,com 10.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Nickname (27 Out 2018 às 19:52)

*7ºC*, vento moderado.
Veremos até onde desce esta noite.
Que saudades deste tempo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 20:41)




----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2018 às 22:37)

E Penhas Douradas é a primeira estação do IPMA abaixo de 0ºC da época Outono/Inverno 2019, *-0,1ºC* na última horária.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 22:48)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Obrigado , de facto a paisagem e magnifica , Seria muito mais nao Fosse o incendio.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Pois eu sei que sim, estou a evitar reparar nesse "pormenor"...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2018 às 22:54)

Boas ...vento de momento está parado ,com céu limpo e com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Out 2018 às 23:32)

*5.8ºC*

Pelo Norte do distrito:
2.4ºC em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca e 3.3ºC em Antas, Penedono.


----------



## Norther (27 Out 2018 às 23:35)

Final da tarde com aguaceiro de neve nas Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## Norther (27 Out 2018 às 23:43)

Pelo que parece vai nevando nas Penhas da Saúde, dá para ver na Webcam do meteoestrela, na Torre a temperatura ronda -4°C


----------



## Nickname (28 Out 2018 às 00:30)

*4.7ºC*


----------



## remember (28 Out 2018 às 00:34)

Será granizo ou neve?







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (28 Out 2018 às 01:37)

Vento moderado. Algumas nuvens.
5.2°C // 50%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2018 às 06:56)

Bom dia, geada com céu praticamente limpo com 0,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Out 2018 às 08:19)

*3ºC*, céu pouco  nublado,
Vento fraco a moderado, talvez por isso não haja geada.

Mínima: *0.1ºC*

Pinhanços, Seia foi quase aos -2ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDISTRIT94


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2018 às 09:13)

Já esteve a nevar em Várzea da Serra, mas sem acumulação.

1,4ºC de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2018 às 09:56)

Boas ...sol e já o ambiente fresquinho ...minima 3.2ºC ,com 10.3ºC e já algum vento.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Out 2018 às 10:05)

Boas formacao de geada , agora ja com 8.2 e as nuvens aparecer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Out 2018 às 10:06)

Ja nevou em Touro, Vila Nova de Paiva, a pouco mais de 800 metros de altitude






Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2018 às 11:28)

Boas, por agora algumas nuvens e 11,1°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2018 às 15:04)

Estação da Torre (Meteoestrela) com mínima de *-6,4ºC *


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2018 às 15:05)

Desta é que o verão acabou mesmo. 

Até já há neve nas montanhas.








As cores de outono vão se acentuando. 

9,7ºC e céu nublado por agora.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Out 2018 às 15:12)

Boas. A mínima foi de 3.5°C.
Por agora algumas nuvens.
8.5°C // 33%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2018 às 16:09)

Boas ...meia tarde nublado...o sol vai aparecendo ,manhã com vento moderado...agora mais calmo ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2018 às 17:53)

Boas...final de tarde com nuvens em tom alaranjado ...bonito ,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## rokleon (28 Out 2018 às 19:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E Penhas Douradas é a primeira estação do IPMA abaixo de 0ºC da época Outono/Inverno 2019, *-0,1ºC* na última horária.


... para "variar"


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2018 às 19:21)

Boa noite, algumas nuvens e 6,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2018 às 20:24)

"Hoje caminhamos sobre a primeira neve da época... O branco está de volta para dar uma nova cor às nossas caminhadas "

Parece que a serra voltou a ganhar cor, desta vez ainda em Outubro.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Out 2018 às 21:13)

6.7°C // 37%hr
Vento moderado. Nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2018 às 21:30)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.2ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Dia bem fresquinho, já soube a Inverno!!!!!
Máxima: *11.9ºC*

Por agora sigo nos *4ºC.*

Nova estação no wundergound aqui perto, em Carragoso, Santos Evos:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEU10


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2018 às 23:07)

A estação de Pinhanços, Seia já vai nos -0,2 graus.
Esta madrugada promete bons registos.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2018 às 23:46)

Dan disse:


> Desta é que o verão acabou mesmo.
> 
> Até já há neve nas montanhas.
> 
> ...


E já não era sem tempo! 
Primeiro os choupos e as cerejeiras-bravas, agora os freixos. Falta o principal... como está o carvalhal? Já dá mais sinais de mudança? Avisa-me quando estiver no ponto


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2018 às 07:44)

João Pedro disse:


> E já não era sem tempo!
> Primeiro os choupos e as cerejeiras-bravas, agora os freixos. Falta o principal... como está o carvalhal? Já dá mais sinais de mudança? Avisa-me quando estiver no ponto



Os carvalhos ainda estão algo verdes 


Noite muito ventosa e sem grande arrefecimento. Por agora algumas nuvens e 3,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2018 às 08:21)

-2,9 graus de minima em Pinhanços, Seia.
Valor bem baixo!


----------



## dahon (29 Out 2018 às 09:01)

Por Viseu já geou e bem. Tudo branquinho esta manhã.


----------



## Nickname (29 Out 2018 às 10:57)

Noite ainda mais fria que a de ontem, muita geada e primeira mínima negativa deste Outono *-0.4ºC*, mas na cidade junto ao rio talvez tenha ido abaixo dos -1ºC (mínima horária de -0.6ºC).

Agora segue nos* 7.7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2018 às 11:14)

João Pedro disse:


> E já não era sem tempo!
> Primeiro os choupos e as cerejeiras-bravas, agora os freixos. Falta o principal... como está o carvalhal? Já dá mais sinais de mudança? Avisa-me quando estiver no ponto



Os carvalhos (_Q. Pyrenaica_) demoram sempre um pouco mais! 

Os castanheiros é que já devem estar a ficar bonitos, com o típico amarelo torrado outonal! 

Boas fotos @Dan!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2018 às 12:55)

Boas ...dia nasceu calmo e limpo ,de momento...uma ventania dos diabos  e já com algumas nuvens ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## baojoao (29 Out 2018 às 13:02)

Aqui a mínima hoje foi de 0.1ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Boas ,minima de 0.5 com formacao de geada , na Serra aos 1100 mts temperatura nos 6 graus o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de noroeste.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (29 Out 2018 às 16:20)

9.2°C no Sarzedo, com o céu a ficar muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2018 às 17:38)

Boas ...a só daqui algumas horas ,o céu já passou por mais nublado ,de momento mais aberto e vai ficando de noite ,com 10.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## panda (29 Out 2018 às 18:16)

Boas
Temperatura  8.4ºC e 56%Hr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2018 às 19:55)

MSantos disse:


> Os carvalhos (_Q. Pyrenaica_) demoram sempre um pouco mais!
> 
> Os castanheiros é que já devem estar a ficar bonitos, com o típico amarelo torrado outonal!
> 
> Boas fotos @Dan!


Pois eu sei que sim, Miguel, mas nunca se sabe se um dia não se lembram de vestir o casaco outonal mais cedo 
Os castanheiros sim, mais uma semanita e pouco e devem estar no ponto  Cá no Porto só lá para dezembro...


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Boa noite, por aqui já chove, 0,5mm e 10,1°C, mínima de -2,3°C com geada.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2018 às 21:26)

Boas...já pinga...o radar não engana ,vento moderado de NW,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2018 às 21:49)

Por aqui chuvisco com 5ºC. A máxima não passou dos 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Boas ...aguaceiros certos ,vento mais fraco,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Out 2018 às 00:47)

Boas. Chuva moderada.
7.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia, de momento não chove, 11,9°C com 8,0mm acumulado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2018 às 10:42)

Boas ...uma noite de chuvinha ,ambiente fresquinho e de momento não ,com 9.7ºC e 11.0mm.

dados de ontem 5.7ºC / 14.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2018 às 10:43)

*7.5ºC*
Noite de chuva moderada, por agora alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Acumulado: *13.2mm*

O mês vai terminar muito seco, apenas *56.9mm* até agora (39% da média mensal).


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2018 às 12:52)

9ºC e céu muito nublado.

Noite de chuva fraca com escassa variação térmica, os valores sempre próximos a 4ºC.


----------



## baojoao (30 Out 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2018 às 15:29)

Boas...o dia continua fresquinho ,por vezes alguns aguaceiros,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (30 Out 2018 às 17:10)

O dia foi e continua com chuva, à pouco ocorreu um aguaceiro com granizo à mistura.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2018 às 18:29)

Por agora 7ºC e chuva fraca. 

Extremos de hoje: 4,4ºC / 9,1ºC

Por aqui, no final da tarde, caía alguma água-neve aos 1200-1300m, dava para ver acumulação na serra de Montesinho a uns 1400m.


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2018 às 18:29)

Estão *6.8ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.
Pouco choveu durante a tarde, apenas um aguaceiro por volta das 15/16h.
Acumulado: *13.9mm*
Máxima: *9.4ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Out 2018 às 19:23)

Boas pela Serra do Acor aguaceiros alguns de agua neve isto pela tarde , temperatura aos 1100 mts a oscilar entre os 2 e os 3 graus , nevoeiro bastante cerrado .
A primeira fotto a cerca de 1100 mts 
A segunda a cerca de 900 mts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda (30 Out 2018 às 20:54)

Boas...
Temperatura actual 7.4ºC e 75%Hr
acumulada 11.2mm


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2018 às 21:04)

Esta tarde. 












Já se começam a ver as estrelas. 6ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2018 às 21:38)

Boas...céu quase limpinho ,vento fresco ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas pela Serra do Acor aguaceiros alguns de agua neve isto pela tarde , temperatura aos 1100 mts a oscilar entre os 2 e os 3 graus , nevoeiro bastante cerrado .
> A primeira fotto a cerca de 1100 mts
> A segunda a cerca de 900 mts.
> 
> ...





Dan disse:


> Esta tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns aos dois, fotos estupendas


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2018 às 13:16)

Uma tarde de sol por aqui. 11,5ºC por agora.

Ao ínicio da tarde, daqui da rua.


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Out 2018 às 13:34)

Obrigado Remember.
Pela Serra aguaceiros a temperatura nos 5 graus vento de leste a sprar fraco .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2018 às 13:36)

Boas ...estava prevista...já chegou ,com 9.6ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 12.4ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2018 às 16:51)

Boas ...final de tarde calma ...já houve sol ,o céu neste momento pela zona...mais aberto,com 10.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2018 às 18:26)

Boas...céu mais limpo e a temperatura a descer,com 8.9ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2018 às 21:43)

Boas...céu limpo e sem vento ,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 10.8ºC e 2.0mm.

De este mês 76.5 mm.


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 22:53)

Dan disse:


> Uma tarde de sol por aqui. 11,5ºC por agora.
> 
> Ao ínicio da tarde, daqui da rua.





Serra do Açor disse:


> Obrigado Remember.
> Pela Serra aguaceiros a temperatura nos 5 graus vento de leste a sprar fraco .
> 
> 
> ...



Querem matar a malta do coração hehe mais uma vez, fantásticas!


----------



## Bajorious (1 Nov 2018 às 03:44)

Boas. 5.3°C // 73%hr
Pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## panda (1 Nov 2018 às 13:54)

Boas...
Sol e nuvens, temperatura *15.2ºC *e *50% Hr*


----------

